# Get "Totally-Lost" with the limited edition, all-camo Creed!



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty cool if your a camo nut, I think it looks much better in black/tactical


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Love the all camo, more companies should offer it.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Seen this bow in person and It's BEAUTIFUL!!!!

just wish they had issued it before I got mine!!! :BangHead:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Seen it in person and its sweet, until the person that wants it doesn't have the same draw length as the Camo cam.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Seen it in person and its sweet, until the person that wants it doesn't have the same draw length as the Camo cam.


Lol also another good point


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

But still the wood grip? Not a camo Focus grip to go with the rest of the bow???


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Seen it in person and its sweet, until the person that wants it doesn't have the same draw length as the Camo cam.


No problem. Many pro shops can fit anyone into a 29" DL.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

-bowfreak- said:


> No problem. Many pro shops can fit anyone into a 29" DL.


Ha! Sad but true...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> No problem. Many pro shops can fit anyone into a 29" DL.


Great response right there!


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Mathews must have the extra, extra, special AT sponsorship package. It is a sweet looking bow though, this coming from a guy that prefers black bows.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

They should have gone with a "Lost" wood grip too. 


Spyder Thirty 🎯


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

-bowfreak- said:


> No problem. Many pro shops can fit anyone into a 29" DL.


Wow there is so much truth to that comment.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

-bowfreak- said:


> No problem. Many pro shops can fit anyone into a 29" DL.


You mean everyone ISN"T a 29" draw??????


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish Elite would have done this on their all camo bows in lieu of the Cerekote, and left the Ninja bow cams, pockets, STS black.


----------



## SilentH84 (May 11, 2013)

I got mine!! Love it!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not a fan of the camo cams


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I was waiting to read something about camo bacon to go with the waffles............but nothing yet. :zip:


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the all camo, just wish the higher end bow companies would do it too!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

BJ3 said:


> Love the all camo, just wish the higher end bow companies would do it too!


No doubt.


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

looks pretty good, however, I prefer blackout


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Saw one yesterday at a shop in Virginia. Looks sweet.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have to concur, local shop just sold one after having it less than a week. It is a sweet looking bow for sure.


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

I know where there is one left on the shelf in 60lb. and I might just buy it.


----------



## 1seth (May 15, 2009)

NO Doubt


INGOZI said:


> Love the all camo, more companies should offer it.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

I think they are sharp looking, and I agree with both more companies need to offer this, and they should have camo'd the grip too....


----------

